# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας >  Φόρος τιμής (νεκρούς και ζώντες)

## kosmogyrismenos

Στους ανθρώπους που έπαιξαν σημαντικό ρόλο στη σταδιοδρομία μας

+καπτά Μαθιός Κουτσούκος,

----------


## mastrokostas

Για να καταλάβει κάποιος ακριβώς αυτό που αναφέρει το απόκομμα, πρέπει να είναι ναυτικός. Φίλε μου σε ευχαριστούμε , διότι άνοιξες ένα πολύ ωραίο θέμα ,αλλά και μας θύμησες παλιές καλές εποχές .Τότε που τα βαπόρια με Ελληνικά πληρώματα ήταν πάρα πολλά ,και σε οποίο λιμάνι κόσμου συναντούσες Έλληνες ναυτικούς .
Ελπίζω να το διαβάσουν τα νέα παιδιά που ξεκινούν τώρα να κάνουν καριέρα στην θαλασσα .
.

----------


## kosmogyrismenos

Θυμάμαι ο μακ. ο καπτά Μαθιός όταν είχαμε μεγάλες κακοκαιρίες δεν έφευγε απ τη γέφυρα καθόλου, πολλές φορές ήταν για τέσσερις ημέρες επάνω χωρίς ύπνο και πάντα δίπλα του ο καμαρώτος του πλοίου, που ξεμπαρκάριζε και μπαρκάριζε όπου πήγαινε ο καπτα Μαθιός, ο Διαμαντής, να του φτιάχνει συνέχεια καφέδες.

Πράγματι μάστρο Κώστα τότε (΄63 και μετά) δεν υπήρχαν καν αλλοδαπά πληρώματα, παρά μόνο μερικοί Κύπριοι.  

Οι Έλληνες ναυτικοί ανέβασαν πολύ το βιοτικό επίπεδο των οικογενειών τους και έπαιξαν μεγάλο ρόλο στην ανάπτυξη της εθνικής οικονομίας με τις αποταμιεύσεις τους. 

Μετά από μερικές 10ετιες όμως ήρθαν τα πάνω κάτω….

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Να 'σαι καλά φίλε kosmogyrismenos δεν φαντάζεσαι πόσο συγκινήθηκα με την περιγραφή που διάβασα στο απόκομμα που έβαλες. Το 'φερα με το μυαλό μου να σαλπάρει ένα βαπόρι και δέκα καράβια να σφυράνε τρεις μακρούς. Όπως και ο τίτλος ¨"Η μεγαλύτερη τιμή είναι η αγάπη των συναδέλφων". Καλά έκανες και άνοιξες αυτό το θέμα για ανθρώπους που όταν συζητάνε για αυτούς λένε "καλή του ωρα όπου είναι".

Σε κάτι τέτοιους ανθρώπους αναφέρεται το ναυτικό δίκαιο όταν γράφει:

*Ο Πλοίαρχος δίδει πάντοτε το παράδειγμα των ναυτικών αρετών, ήτοι της τιμής, της αξιοπρεπείας, της καλής συμπεριφοράς, της δικαιοσύνης της συνέσεως, της ετοιμότητος, της αποφαισιστικότητος, της αφοσιώσεως εις το καθήκον, του θάρρους και της αυτοθυσίας.*

----------


## Grotta

"Θρασύβουλος" 
Ιούλιος 1965 Ινδικός Ωκεανός. 




Το πλήρωμα.



 
Ο Ασυρματιστής.




Τα μαντάτα

----------


## Eng

Σαν νεος, αυτο το αποκομμα ειναι οτι πραγματικα υπηρχε μεσα μου σαν συνονυμο της λεξης Ναυτικος. Ολη μου τη ζωη εχω βαλει σαν σκοπο μου να μπορεσω να αγγιξω εστω και στα νυχια το ινδαλμα του Ελληνα Ναυτικού και αν με αξιωσει ο Θεος και κανω οικογενεια θα ηταν τιμη μου να περασω και γω με τη σειρα μου το νοημα αυτης της λεξης στα παιδια μου.
Θυμαμαι πριν καμποσο διαστημα αναχωρησε απο τη ζωη ενας Καπετανιος που τον γνωρισα μολις για 15 λεπτα, ηταν τοσα ωστε στο ακουσμα τον θλιβερων νεων να νιωσω πως εφυγε ενα κομματι της οικογενειας μου.. της Ναυτικης Οικογενειας μου. Θυμαμαι ως τωρα τα λογια του.."_παιδι μου η Ναυτιλια θελει στομαχι για να αντεξεις μα πιοτερο θελει Αγαπη για να διαπρεψεις!!

_Να εισαι καλα εκει ψηλα _καπτα Νικο Κουρουση_

----------

